# Yanmar - Hats, mugs, jackets, more



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Back in 2014 just after getting my YM2610, I noticed other farmers in my town had John Deere, IH, Ford and other ball caps, signs in the shed/barn, and even coffee mugs. 

I looked and looked and could not find anything in the USA. Mainly, the Yanmar Ag stuff was all in the EU. Sure, I could have gotten stuff from Yanmar Marine, but that's just not the same thing as Ag.

I read a posting on another forum about Yanmar ball cap hats with the purchase of a new Yanmar tractor. Well, looking now at this link, we can get them too! And the price is amazingly good actually!

https://www.mybrandmall.com/yanmar

Wish I knew this BEFORE Christmas. I would have put this order in much sooner. 

https://www.mybrandmall.com/yanmar

So, here is my wish list.
Coffee Mug
https://www.mybrandmall.com/storeitem.html?vid=20170830411&iid=24160
Ball Cap
https://www.mybrandmall.com/storeitem.html?vid=20170830411&iid=24090
Black Polo with RED Yanmar and logo
https://www.mybrandmall.com/storeitem.html?vid=20170830411&iid=24844
Magnetic part bowl with Yanmar and logo
https://www.mybrandmall.com/storeitem.html?vid=20170830411&iid=24126


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Maybe Santa got pinged? Might be pleasantly surprised here in a few hours. 

I never was one to pay, to advertise a company, especially since I got my John Deere hat for free, but those prices are actually fairly reasonable. Did notice the coffee cup had the California warning. Wonder what the Chinese are putting in those cups now.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Wonder what the Chinese are putting in those cups now.


Ever buy a Brita water filter pitcher. CA WARNING 65 in printed on both the pitcher and the filter that sits in the water!  

I would just have the mug at my work bench with oddity bolts and nuts and a few pencils. 

Yes, the prices actually are not bad. The polo is somewhat pricey by +$10, but that's about it really. 

They even have good gloves, but I have a great pair of CAT yellow and black that keep my hands warm.


----------

